# Veggie dish for 22



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

I need to make a veggie dish for about 22 people. I usually make roasted root veggies as it is easy, inexpensive, and people love them. I would like to do something different this year so I am looking to you for suggestions.

I would like to keep this as inexpensive as possible. I will need to make this Sunday night for dinner Monday so it should be something that can be made ahead and either served cold or room temp or can be reheated. I would also like to keep it strictly vegetarian as one of the guests is a vegetarian and even though we always make sure that there is a veggie option for his main dish, I feel that the veggie sides should be something he does not have to worry about as well.

Let me have it DC. What are your best suggestions?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2008)

One of my favorites is still Rosemary Peas with Pine Nuts posted by KansasGirl.  It works well simply warm too.  I'm searching for others too!  I assume you can "fix" the butter if that is not ok to use...olive oil would be fine.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

I make a grilled rattatoullie. Eggplant, zucchini, squash, red/green bell pepper, red onion, fennel, cherry tomatoes, etc. Cut in large pieces and grill. Cut into bite sized pieces season and toss with some evoo. You could sprinkle on some fresh parslety and maybe some feta.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you both for your suggestions.

KE I have seen you mention KansasGirl's recipe a number of times in the past and it fits all of my requirements. Cooked peas are not one of my favorites. I love them raw, but cooked I could take or leave. i think I will probably give this recipe a shot though because everyone who has made it has had such great things to say about it.

Keep the suggestions coming though guys. Even though I will probably take KE's suggestion it does not hurt to see more ideas!

Oh KE, one question on that recipe. Green onions...Is that scallions or something else?


----------



## vyapti (Sep 26, 2008)

How about chili?  Here is one that I really like: Ultimate Vegetarian Chili

Baked beans are cheap, easy and filling too.

Here is another chili I like:

1 Tbs olive oil   
  1 green bell pepper, chopped   
  1 onion, chopped   
  6 cloves garlic, minced   
  ½ tsp salt   
  1 tsp ground black pepper   
  2 tsp chili powder   
  2 tsp ground cumin   
  1/2 tsp cayenne pepper   
  1/4 tsp cinnamon   
  1 Tbs honey   
  2 (14 ounce) cans kidney beans with liquid   
  1 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes with juice   
  1/2 can    corn or 3/4 cup frozen   
  1/2 cup    bulgur   

  Heat the oil in a large pot over medium heat, and saute green pepper and onion until onion is tender. Add garlic and all spices and cook, stirring constantly for about 1 minute. Mix in honey, beans, tomatoes, and bulgur. Cook, stirring, occasionally, 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi GB, what are other items you are making.  I have a lot of different inexpensive veggie ideas but my cooking is more Indian influenced and may clash with other things you may have going. 

My favorite recipe for such oaccassions is a veggie pilaf/biryani which is full of rich spices and veggies.  You can make is spicy or mild and it's a one dish meal.  You can make a simple raita (yogurt sauce) on the side.  Here is the general recipe if you are interested and no fancy ingredients needed.  There are however many ingredients

2 Potatoes, peeled and cut into medium chunks
frozen cut green beans (1 packet)
Assorted bell peppers cut into cubes
1 small cauliflower cut into florets
1 large onion sliced thinly
smallest can of tomato sauce
1/2 cup of yogurt
1/4 cup of freshly chopped mint
1/2 cup of freshly chopped cilantro
1 green chili
1 tbsp of freshly minced ginger
2 cloves of garlic minced

Spices:
Place 2 tsps of the following spices in a bowl and microwave them for a minute and then powder them.  
Corrainder seeds, Cumin Seeds, Black Peppercorn, stick of cinnamon, 3 cloves, 2 cardamoms. 
Also use 1/4 tsp of turmeric if you have it and chili powder in place of green chili or in addition to that if you like it spicy. 
salt to taste

Rice 
4 cups of rice - I would recommend you use long grain rice and then soak it in water for atleast an hour.  

You will need a 1/4 cup oil

First fry the onions in the oil.  The onions should get almost brown.  Next add the ginger, garlic and dry spices and toast them for a minute.  Now add the veggies, yogurt and tomato sauce and stir to combine.  Cover and let it cook for 15 minutes or so on low until the veggies start to get a little softer.  

Next drain the water from the rice and add it to the pan along with the mint and cilantro.  Mix it all together (rice and veggies) and let it cook on low or better yet in the oven at 300 degrees for 1 or 1.5 hours.  

You can remove the rice in a nice decorative dish sprinkle with a little bit of saffron and cilantro and serve with a raita (I like to make mine with one cup of yogurt, a chopped tomato, chopped cucumber, chopped red onion and season with salt, sugar and freshly roasted cumin powder).  

Your  can even add dried fruits - apricots, raisins and almonds to this recipe to make it richer.


----------



## vyapti (Sep 26, 2008)

I was thinking saag or dal would be nice too.  The other day I made moong dal from one of your posts and it was amazing.  And easily scalable, i would think.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm never sure what the diff is between vegetarian and vegetable dishes.  If they can have cheese, an inexpensive crowd pleaser is the green bean casserole.  You never heard me say it, but I like the broc/cauliflower cheese casserole w french fried onions.  Make it every Thanksgiving, & as a take-along side.  Everyone gobbles it up.  It also goes by the name Swiss vegetable medley.  I omit the pimientos.  For 22, you might prep it in two pyrex casserole dishes or an aluminum try.  You can make it the day before, and nuke or bake it the day of.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know what your main dishes will be, but some ideas I can think of would be:

1) One of the many variations of Asian stir-fried green beans.  Since these preparations are fairly dry, they are easy to prepare to "just" crisp-tender & reheat very well.  Even storefront Chinese takeout places & buffets manage to keep them delicious & presentable.  Recipes are available with & without meat.

2)  Any of the wonderful Indian vegetable curries with either a combination of vegetables or just a single like cauliflower, potatoes, okra, summer squash.  All can not only easily be reheated, but actually (in my opinion) taste even better the following day.

3)  A vegetable fried rice, with lots of different diced vegetables & minimal rice.  Again, an easy reheater.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

Yakuta, I am not sure what else will be served. My mom is hosting so she is doing the majority of the cooking. My guess is that the main course will be brisket and turkey, but I am not totally sure.Your recipe looks wonderful. I am saving that to make for my family sometime.

vyapti, I like the dal idea. 

Amy the difference between vegetarian and vegetable dishes is that a vegetarian dish will not have any meat in it while a vegetable dish could. For instance, I have seen the green bean casserole you mentioned made with crumbled bacon on top. that would be a veggie dish, but it would not be vegetarian. Another example would be vegetables cooked with chicken stock. That would be a veggie dish, but not vegetarian. 

Thank you all for your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 26, 2008)

You said you wanted to keep it strictly vegetarian, geebs, but see it posted under vegetables. That was the reason for my question. No you don't have to dump bacon on the dreaded LOL green bean casserole. It's an inexpensive idea, that everyone (but me) seems to go ga-ga over. I do like the broc/cauliflower/carrot casserole, & there is no meat included - but there are dairy products in the dish.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

Grill or roast assorted vegetables, then dice them and toss them with either orzo or cous cous, and your chimichurri sauce.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

*amy* said:


> You said you wanted to keep it strictly vegetarian, geebs, but see it posted under vegetables.


Where else would you have me post it? I am looking for a vegetable dish so I posted under the vegetable forum. Am I missing something?


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Grill or roast assorted vegetables, then dice them and toss them with either orzo or cous cous, and your chimichurri sauce.


Oh I like that idea, but I think that amount of garlic with some of the people in this crowd might not go over too well. I will save that for my family though. I like the idea of using that sauce for something other than meat.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

GB said:


> Oh I like that idea, but I think that amount of garlic with some of the people in this crowd might not go over too well. I will save that for my family though. I like the idea of using that sauce for something other than meat.



You could do the same thing using pesto. Just make the pesto a little loose so you can toss it, and cut back on the garlic. A sun dried tomato pesto would be really good also.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

I have done that with pesto before and it works great.


----------



## Mama (Sep 26, 2008)

How about zuchini and stewed tomatoes with a little pamesan or romano cheese.  That's usually a crowd pleaser.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds delicious Mama. you can never go wrong with tomatoes and cheese


----------



## vyapti (Sep 26, 2008)

Fyi,



yakuta said:


> hi claire, the yellow lentils may be moong dal and the white may be urad. You can do a whole lot with them but here is an easy recipe for the yellow dal that you might enjoy.
> 
> 4 cups yellow moong dal
> 1 medium onion finely chopped
> ...


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

That sounds amazingly delicious yakuta. Thanks for posting it in here vyapti!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 26, 2008)

One more idea using peas...I saute sliced mushrooms til the liquid is gone and the mushrooms start to lightly brown, then I toss in peas and more butter..This is a must every Thanksgiving they are wonderful and don't over power anything yet taste yummy.
kadesma


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks CJ. I bet those are great!


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 26, 2008)

I do a green bean dish, that goes completely no matter how much of it I make. I can't give you definite quanties, but if you're a  cook you'll be able to figure it out. Boil green beans until tender. Drain well. Mix with 2 or 3 different kinds of crackers, some cold pressed, aged cheddar cheese....one we get here in Toronto, Ont. is "Imperial" its comes in a red and black round container....anyway to go on.....add a bit of garlic powder, if you like throw in some Cheez Whiz...not necessary....Mix all together and put into a lightly buttered pyrex;bake at low temp until all the cheese is melted. Absolutely deelish!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 26, 2008)

OOPs, I forgot something....sorry.....smash the crackers up in your hands, so that they're crumbly.


----------



## GB (Sep 26, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> OOPs, I forgot something....sorry.....smash the crackers up in your hands, so that they're crumbly.


i was just about to ask you if they go in whole or crushed. I was guessing you crush them. Thanks elle/TO.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 26, 2008)

One of my former co-workers did a root vegetable gratin dish using Matzo. I don't remember how he did it, but just throwing that idea out there as another option for dishes that use some type of breadcrumb or cracker mixture.


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL as a Jew, I do not eat Matza unless it is required


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 27, 2008)

GB, you have received some great suggestions...I would start with couscous and add herbs and vegetables. Couscous is so easy and not expensive. I'd probably end up with a  variation on Yakuta's suggestion, using couscous instead of rice.


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

I made the Rosemary Peas with Pine Nuts and it was an overwhelming success. Multiple  people accosted me for the recipe and would not let me leave until I gave it up. It was the hit of the night. Thank you all for your suggestions and input!


----------



## Candeez (Oct 7, 2008)

I love vegetable chilli. Use all the seasonal veggies available. That way it´s cheap and very tasty


----------

